# Who built my Smoker?



## craiger (Dec 17, 2009)

A friend of mine had this smoker, and wasn't using it, so I made an offer and ended up with it. 

I need help identifying who made it. All it had on it was a D&D Farm and Ranch supply (they just retailed it).

Anyhow, I need new handles on the vertical side so I wanted to contact the company. Any help is appreciated!

Here's the pics:


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't know who built it but it sure is a beauty.
Don't know what you paid for it but I'm sure you ended up on the better side of that transaction


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a Horizon Veritcal to me........but I won't put any money on it.  LOL

http://www.hightide.com/horizon2/products.html#yard


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's the newer Horizon's, dont know if that's it though

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.co...-Smoker/Detail

Here is some contact info for them:
*Horizon Smoker Company*

*P.O. BOX 737 / 802 North 15th *
*Perry, Oklahoma 73077 *
*Phone: 580.336.2400 *
*Fax: 580.336.2800 *
*[email protected]*


----------



## rickw (Dec 17, 2009)

It sure looks like a Horizon but I'd bet it was an OK Joe. It has the smaller wheels like the Joes had. Even so Horizon parts should fit just fine. Most of the Horizons I've seen in the pics have a name plate right up front also. 

If the retailer is still in business give them a call and find out for sure.


----------



## placebo (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree, looks like an OK Joe to me also. Nice rig!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

It is an Oklahoma Joe, See pics below...


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree, looks like an OK Joe


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

Just an option, but you could sure grab some of the spring steel handles and span the brackets with a bolt.  Check out this link for some reasonable cool touch handles.

http://www.kck.com/bbq_pit_spring_ha...ood_stove.html


----------



## craiger (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your help.  I'm going with an Oklahoma Joe.  As a Newbie, it's a pleasure to see the comraderie (sp) on this site.  I probably won't post very often but I find this is the first place I go each morning.  Everyone is so helpful. Thanks again.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 18, 2009)

What's the back story on Oklahoma Joe Smokers?

Seems well known, but when I google, I'm not finding much.  Looks like Brinkmann and/or Horizon is manufacturing them now? Buy out or something?


----------



## rickw (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about them but Joe Davidson was the original owner of Oklahoma Joe smokers. Now his brother Rodger Davidson is making them with the Horizon name plate. He (Rodger) used to work for his brother at the original Ok Joe factory in Perry OK. before starting out on his own in August of 2002.


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 18, 2009)

oklahoma joe, horizon should have parts.


----------



## jdt (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought this was a Joe's also but the pit in this picture is from a company called Lyfetime that knocked off the OK Joe's pits, its still 1/4 steel and a very good pit. Buzz went and looked at this pit but it was pretty rusty in the firebox and the guy wouldn't take a $600 offer as he was looking to get $1000


----------



## billbo (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice rig! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 19, 2009)

nice grab!!!!!!


----------



## geno (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a newbie myself but from the looks of that smoker, the wheels and the stack it reminds me of an old Lyfe Tyme smoker. I looked hard at buying one about ten years ago and decided it simply would be to hard to control the temperature in it.

*edit*

I think the older ones only had one door on the horizontal.

http://www.jacksonshg.com/grills/cha...me-smoker.html


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok I have been looking and I think I found it the one who built your smoker was the TIN MAN cause he wanted a sister.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 19, 2009)

That is the one he has whoever made it...


----------



## cocobravo (Oct 18, 2014)

I  think that it wS built by Old Tyme smokers-at Uvalde,texas


----------



## cocobravo (Oct 18, 2014)

After looking at the pix again, I have no doubt that ibis an Old Tyme smoker.


----------

